# Telekom stellt auf IP um - Nur noch deutlich langsameres Internet!



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute,

 wie Ihr ja sicher alle wisst, wird jetzt überall auf IP umgestellt. Dazu gabs auch nen schicken Flyer von der Telekom. Obwohl uns gesagt wird, dass man uns den Vertrag kündigt, wenn wir nicht umsteigen, lasen sich die Vorteile ganz gut.  Als ich dann aber bei der Telekom anrief, kam die böse Überraschung. Vorteile gibt es für mich keine. Stattdessen wird uns unsere 16.000er Leitung weggenommen und wir bekommen nur noch eine 6000er Leitung. Das Beste ist, wir dürfen das Gleiche bezahlen, wie vorher.

Ich bin so unfassbar wütend. Davon abgesehen, dass von unserer 16000er Leitung nur 7900 kbit/s ankommen (von einem Telekom-Mitarbeiter vor Ort nachgemessen), frage ich mich, wie das dann bei der 6000er Leitung werden soll? Bekomme ich dann 3000 kbit/s?

Wir gucken sehr viel Fern über Internet, haben Abos bei Streaming-Plattformen, aber das können wir nun vergessen, denn mit 3000-4000 kbit/s wars das mit dem HD-Stream.

Ich muss immer wieder an diesen tollen Satz in diesem Telekom-Flyer denken: "Der neue Anschluss ist Voraussetzung dafür, Ihnen weiterhin sehr gute Leistungen zu einem fairen Preis anbieten zu können." Wo ist denn die Leistung gut, wenn ich nur noch 1/3 der ursprünglichen Lesitung habe? Wo ist der Preis fair, wenn ich für 1/3 der ursprünglichen Leistung genau das Gleiche bezahlen muss?


Muss man diese Verarsche einfach so hinnehmen? Zwangsweise Kürzung der Leistung zum gleichen Preis? 
An wen kann man sich wenden? 
Wie ist das bei euch so? Habt ihr auch diese Nachteile? Was habt ihr getan?

Liebe Grüße
FCKW36


----------



## Kotek (14. Juli 2015)

Bei mir haben die auch schon angerufen, haben keine Vorteile nenne könne, ich habe fürs erste abgelehnt. Warte erst ab.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Kotek schrieb:


> Bei mir haben die auch schon angerufen, haben keine Vorteile nenne könne, ich habe fürs erste abgelehnt. Warte erst ab.



Sie wollte es mir sofort umstellen, ich habe dankend abgelehnt. Ich werde aber am 14.10.2015 zwangsumgestellt.  Damit ist das Internet bei mir in dem Maße, in dem ich es genutzt habe, schlicht nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...


----------



## freezy94 (14. Juli 2015)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Sie wollte es mir sofort umstellen, ich habe dankend abgelehnt. Ich werde aber am 14.10.2015 zwangsumgestellt.  Damit ist das Internet bei mir in dem Maße, in dem ich es genutzt habe, schlicht nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...



Anbieter wechseln?


----------



## S754 (14. Juli 2015)

Anderer Anbieter? Oder warum muss es Telekom sein?


----------



## TankCommander (14. Juli 2015)

Du hast jetzt genügend Zeit, für Angebote von der Konkurrenz.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, das hört sich UNFASSBAR an. 

Prüfe mal selbst deine Adresse auf der Telekom Homepage 
DSL, VDSL, Glasfaser Angebote und Tarife | Telekom

Vielleicht hattest du auch Pech mit dem Berater, am Telefon sind oft Nullen und Nieten.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute, die Telekom-Mitarbeiterin meinte, dass generell der Anschluss auf VOIP umgestellt wird, daher werde ich auch bei anderen Anbietern kein schnelleres Internet bekommen. Wir haben aber insgesamt 2 Mal angerufen (einmal meine Eltern und einmal ich) und beide Mitarbeiter meinten, es wird langsamer bei uns und man könne uns nur noch eine 6000er Leitung anbieten. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall nochmal bei anderen Abietern nachfragen.

Meine Adresse bei der Telekom-Homepage kann ich leider nicht prüfen, da es diese angeblich nicht gibt, obwohl ich dne vorgeschlagenen Straßennamen genommen habe. Zudem gibt es angeblich meinen Telefonanschluss nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2015)

Bei uns gibt es nur ISDN. Aber vielleicht legt die Telekom ja dann endlich ne DSL-Leitung. Bei LTE hängt man eben immer am beschränkten Datenvolumen.

Ein DSL 1000 würde ja sogar reichen, dann könnte man einen Hybridtarif ohne Datenvolumen buchen.


----------



## Soulsnap (14. Juli 2015)

Wo LTE Verfügbar ist baut die Telekom keine DSL Leitungen aus.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

LTE gibt es hier definitiv nicht bei uns. Habe jetzt nochmal einen Tarifwechsel bei der Telekom durchgespielt, dort steht:

"DSL 6000 RAM IP ist verfügbar"

Habe ich wie gelesen, dass es Unterscheide gibt zwischen DSL 6000 RAM IP (1), "DSL 6000 RAM IP (2) und"DSL 6000 RAM IP (3). Das Erstere wäre sehr schlecht (glaube 3500kb/s down) und das letztere wäre ganz gut. Ich vermute mal, da bei mir keine Zahl hintersteht, habe ich das Glück DSL 6000 RAM IP (1) zu bekommen?


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juli 2015)

Das mit der Umstellung von 16MBit auf 6MBit ist aber auf Grund deiner Aussagen leicht nachvollziehbar:

Seit 2011 etwa fährt die Telekom bei ihren Neuverträgen auf der Schiene, dass sie nurnoch Verträge anbietet, deren maximalen Datendurchsatz sie nahezu vollständig garantieren kann. Wenn bei dir wie du sagst ohnehin nur knapp 8MBit aus der Leitung kommen kann die Telekom nur für 6MBit garantieren und du erhältst dementsprechend auch nur den 6000er Vertrag.

Aus meiner VDSL Leitung kommen maximal 42MBit, daher ist bei mir VDSL 50 nicht verfügbar und ich kann lediglich VDSL 25 erhalten, dafür aber dann auch zu 99% volle 25MBit und nicht irgendwas um die 17 rum (was laut Vertrag noch ok wäre).

Ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt, gerade nachdem dauernd und überall darüber gemosert wurde, dass man "nicht das bekommt was man gekauft hat".


----------



## freezy94 (14. Juli 2015)

Warum dir die Telekom sagt das du bei keinem anderen Anbieter "mehr" bekommen würdest? Ist doch klar, die wollen ihr Produkt verkaufen und nicht das eines anderen Anbieters.

Wir haben auch nur eine 16K Leitung aber die reicht für meine Zwecke aus - auch wenn ich mir manchmal mehr wünsche. Über Unitymedia steht für unseren Haushalt jedoch 100K zur Verfügung daher werde ich den Vertrag wohl zu März nächsten Jahres abkündigen und wechseln - Telekom bietet hier nur maximal bis zu 16K.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das mit der Umstellung von 16MBit auf 6MBit ist aber auf Grund deiner Aussagen leicht nachvollziehbar:
> 
> Seit 2011 etwa fährt die Telekom bei ihren Neuverträgen auf der Schiene, dass sie nurnoch Verträge anbietet, deren maximalen Datendurchsatz sie nahezu vollständig garantieren kann. Wenn bei dir wie du sagst ohnehin nur knapp 8MBit aus der Leitung kommen kann die Telekom nur für 6MBit garantieren und du erhältst dementsprechend auch nur den 6000er Vertrag.
> 
> ...



Tja, bei mir ist das anscheinend anders. Habe nochmal nachgefragt und es würde bei mir zwischen 2000-6000 kbit/s schwanken, mehr kann man mir auch nicht sagen. Klasse, tolle Auskunft... damit ist es aber definitiv langsamer, als die aktuellen 8000 kbit/s.


@freezy

Echt? Dann werde ich das nochmal ausprobieren. Aber ich wohne hier echt aufm Dorf und bis vor 2 Jahren gabs hier nur Modem.


----------



## Exception (14. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine RAM 6000 Leitung von der Telekom. Selbige ist in meinem Fall wirklich die einzige,  welche diese Geschwindigkeit hier auf dem Dorf anbieten konnte. Alle anderen Anbieter  boten maximal 2000 oder waren gar nicht erst verfügbar. 
Ich bin mit dem Anschluss soweit auch ganz zufrieden, ein zweistündiger Ausfall bisher und die Geschwindigkeit wird nahezu erreicht. 
Netflix auf zwei Geräten gleichzeitig ist überhaupt kein Problem,  andere Dienste nutze ich nicht.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Exception schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls eine RAM 6000 Leitung von der Telekom. Selbige ist in meinem Fall wirklich die einzige,  welche diese Geschwindigkeit hier auf dem Dorf anbieten konnte. Alle anderen Anbieter  boten maximal 2000 oder waren gar nicht erst verfügbar.
> Ich bin mit dem Anschluss soweit auch ganz zufrieden, ein zweistündiger Ausfall bisher und die Geschwindigkeit wird nahezu erreicht.
> Netflix auf zwei Geräten gleichzeitig ist überhaupt kein Problem,  andere Dienste nutze ich nicht.



Okay, danke dir.


----------



## FCKW36 (14. Juli 2015)

Das komische bei mir, laut Vodavone ginge bei mir 16.000er Leitung und laut 1&1 sogar 50.000, aber das kann nicht sein...

Edit/

So gerade bei 1&1 angerufen, das ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Auch dort nur maximal 6000 kbit/s.


----------



## S754 (14. Juli 2015)

FCKW36 schrieb:


> Das komische bei mir, laut Vodavone ginge bei mir 16.000er Leitung und laut 1&1 sogar 50.000, aber das kann nicht sein...


Natürlich kann das sein.

Ich hatte bei meinem alten Anbieter max. 10MBit, jetzt habe ich mit meinem neuen Anbieter 100Mbit und könnte sogar max. 150Mbit (aber zu teuer^^).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann das sein.
> 
> Ich hatte bei meinem alten Anbieter max. 10MBit, jetzt habe ich mit meinem neuen Anbieter 100Mbit und könnte sogar max. 150Mbit (aber zu teuer^^).




Vodafone arbeitet mit kabel zusammen  ... 1und1 als tkom reseller kommt nicht über den tkom Anschluss hinaus solange sie nicht wieder irgendwelchen komischen instabilen Techniken benutzen ... einer der gründe warum ich von dem verein nix mehr wissen will


----------



## schaoli (14. Juli 2015)

Deine  7200 machend kraut a ner fett.....
stabile 6000 wirst dzu dann schon haben.

falls es bei dir kein Glasfaser oder Kabel gibt, schau doch mal ob dsl Hybrid geht.
sofern du lte Empfang in deiner Umgebung hast sollte das gehen da du ja jetzt auf ip Anschluss umgestellt wirst.


----------



## ich111 (14. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich geht mir Annex J (splitterlos) mehr durch als mit Annex B, da hier auch die Frequenzen, die vorher für ISDN Telefonie reserviert waren genutzt werden. Würde mal nachfragen ob die dir nicht auch mehr schalten können, da 16000 ja exakt das gleiche wie 6000 kostet.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Juli 2015)

"DSL 6000 RAM IP" ohne nachfolgende Ziffer bedeutet 8.192 down / 2.800 up. Zwangskündigung ohne VDSL Verfügbarkeit hab ich jetzt aber auch noch nicht oft gesehen.

Mit Annex J wird in der Tat meistens Vollsync erreicht.


----------



## S754 (14. Juli 2015)

cann0nf0dder: Warum zitierst du mich? Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen deinem und meinem Beitrag


----------



## Decrypter (14. Juli 2015)

schaoli schrieb:


> Deine  7200 machend kraut a ner fett.....
> stabile 6000 wirst dzu dann schon haben.


Nein, eher nicht.
Es dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf das mittlere DSL 6000 RAM Profil hinauslaufen, welches dann 5632 kBit/s im Downstream und 2800 kbit/s im Upstream bedeutet. Auch sind das nur die Brutto Datenraten. In der Praxis erreicht man damit ca. 560 kb/s im Downstream und so ca. 240 kb/s im Upstream, da nur die wenigstem DSL Modems überhaupt mit den vollen 2800 kbit/s im Upstream syncen.

Sofern bei dir kein Anschluss eines Wettbewerbers verfügbar ist, welcher eigene DSL Technik in der Vermittlungsstelle stehen hat, ist dein jetziger DSL 16000 mit noch 7900 kbit/s früher oder später Geschichte. Wenn du hartnäckig einen Wechsel von jetzt vermutlich ISDN zu einem IP Anschluss verweigerst, wird die Telekom den Anschluss letzten Endes auch kündigen, was auch durchaus legetim ist, wenn die Telekom den Anschluss in der jetzigen Form nicht mehr fortführen will.
Einen DSL 16000 mit offenen RAM Profil gibt es eben nur bei den Wettbewerbern mit eigener Technik. Sollten die Wettbewerber mangels eigener Technik im HVT jedoch auch nur auf einem Telekom Bitstream Anschluss aufsetzen, greifen auch dort die Telekom RAM Profile. Bei 1+1 verliert man dort mit einem Annex J Bitstream Anschluss sogar den erhöhten Upstream von 2800 kbit/s, da die Leistungsbeschreibungen bei 1+1 nur 1024 kbit/s im Upstream hergeben. Dort wird dann per Radiusserver der Upstream auf 1 Mbit begrenzt.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (15. Juli 2015)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Es dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf das mittlere DSL 6000 RAM Profil hinauslaufen



Begründung?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wo LTE Verfügbar ist baut die Telekom keine DSL Leitungen aus.



Allerdings können sie ja dann auch ISDN nicht abschalten, weil Telefon muss die Telekom ja liefern. Und komplett ohne DSL-Leitung ist eben auch kein VOIP möglich.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Juli 2015)

ISDN können sie natürlich abschalten, nur reine Telefonanschlüsse wird es weiterhin geben, werden eben im HVt auf IP umgesetzt.

Oder VoLTE wird in Zukunft auch als Telefonanschluss deklariert.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

VOIP geht aber eben nur, wenn DSL anliegt.

LTE ist für Telefon zu instabil. Zumal wie soll man bei nem gedrosselten Netz noch nen Audiostream in Echtzeit durchs Netz bekommen, wo ja schon das Laden von Webseiten knapp ne Minute dauert.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> VOIP geht aber eben nur, wenn DSL anliegt.
> 
> LTE ist für Telefon zu instabil. Zumal wie soll man bei nem gedrosselten Netz noch nen Audiostream in Echtzeit durchs Netz bekommen, wo ja schon das Laden von Webseiten knapp ne Minute dauert.



Genau so, wie sie es mit Entertain amchen wollten. Der Part kommt ungedrosselt durch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (17. Juli 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> VOIP geht aber eben nur, wenn DSL anliegt.



Deswegen gibts ja weiterhin reguläre analoge Telefonanschlüsse..


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja weiterhin reguläre analoge Telefonanschlüsse..



Genau die will die Telekom ja wegen VOIP abschalten.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Juli 2015)

Eben nicht, nur 2play Produkte. Also DSL + analog.


----------



## blazin255 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen zu Unitymedia zu wechseln momentan bin ich noch bei der Telekom und hab VDSL 50 bei unitymedia will ich dann die 100er Leitung haben weil die 5mb Upload hat die andern Angebote bei unitymedia haben maximal 3mb Upload...das ist mir zu wenig.

Außerdem ist die Teleschrott eh zu teuer. Und der Router der jedes mal dabei ist , ist der letzte dreck mit dem ding geht nichts.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. Juli 2015)

Doppelter Download, dafür halber Upload. Vom Preis her kaum günstiger, dafür Zwangsrouter (der weitaus weniger kann als die Speedports und noch schlechter ist), bei der Telekom darfst nutzen was du willst. Musst du wissen.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juli 2015)

Weil die 5M upload hat? Super Argument , da die 50 er Leitung bei der Telekom 10M upload hat aber ok. 
Telekom ist im Vergleich garnicht mehr wirklich teurer aber alle lassen sich blenden von den 20 Euro lock angeboten. Nach 12 Monaten sind es dann auch um die 40-45 Euro oder glaubt ihr alle das ihr eine 100 M Leitung bekommt für 20 euro? Bist du gezwungen einen speedpprt zu nutzen? Denke nicht! Bist du gezwungen eine unitymedia Gerät zu nutzen? Ja!
All deine Aussagen sind absoluter Blödsinn und grundlos bzw wiederlegbar! Aber geh mal zu unitymedia bezahl die 100M und abends wenn du Pech hast und an einem Knoten angebunden bot der voll ist hast noch 10M . Aber tu allen hier einen gefallen und erstelle keinen thread "unitymedia Anschluss abends langsam".


----------



## Ash1983 (20. Juli 2015)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen zu Unitymedia zu wechseln momentan bin ich noch bei der Telekom und hab VDSL 50 bei unitymedia will ich dann die 100er Leitung haben weil die 5mb Upload hat die andern Angebote bei unitymedia haben maximal 3mb Upload...das ist mir zu wenig.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Teleschrott eh zu teuer. Und der Router der jedes mal dabei ist , ist der letzte dreck mit dem ding geht nichts.



Bedenke: 
- kein echtes dualstack
- der Router von der Telekom ist in Ordnung, der von UM ist Mist, außer du nimmst die Fritzbox gegen Aufpreis.


----------

